# Me 262 Nightfighter finally finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are the pics of the finished 1/72 scale Special Hobby Me 262 three seat nightfighter.
The model was built O.O.B. and painted with Model Master enamels.



















































Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Another fine bird. Well done sir.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup: (Of course!)


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Sgthawker and John!

I am not that pleased with this one, I don't like the way the model sits with the nose angled downward, the main landing gear legs were WAY too long in this kit and yes I did shorten them but not nearly enough. Since the landing gear legs butt fit against the wheel wells it was not easy to dry fit beforehand to check how long the landing gear legs really were. Sometimes you guess correct and other times not.

My other new 1/72 scale Me 262 turned out a little better.


Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Looks great! Very nice work.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Cro-Magnon Man!


Agentsmith


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice build.
What was the concept for three crew members?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Cajjunwolfman, thanks for the comment!

Not sure why this aircraft was designed for three crew members, its possible some sort of defensive armament was intended for it but I have not come across any firm evidence of this.

Agentsmith


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Excellent build , Agentsmith ! That sure is an odd version of the 262... I've never seen one with the jet engines so close to the fuselage and so oddly shaped. I did the two seater version [ B1-A/ U1 Nightfighter] in 1/48 but never heard of a three seater. Very unique and in 1/72 ? Very impressive ! I like how you shoot your pics as well - so realistic. Any chance of seeing the other one you liked better ? -- Duff


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments Duff!

This was one of those German 'paper projekts' that never was built, the enclosed engines intended for this design were more powerful than the standard Me 262 engines and the lower drag would have made this a very fast airplane and likely driven the Mosquito from the skies over Germany.

I will be posting the pics of the other Me 262 later on.


Agentsmith


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

agentsmith said:


> This was one of those German 'paper projekts' that never was built, the enclosed engines intended for this design were more powerful than the standard Me 262 engines and the lower drag would have made this a very fast airplane and likely driven the Mosquito from the skies over Germany.


Okay, that had me wondering. Thanks for explaining. Fascinating plane! Great execution on the model. The camo looks great!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautifully finished as usual my Friend.....Cheers mark


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

This is a very nice plane indeed. Great job on the camo. I also like you diorama, makes it so real. 

Steph


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks once again Mark and thank you Steph!

I will be posting pics of my other Me 262 what-if soon....its better than this Nightfighter.



Agentsmith


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Excellent work.
Read a book today said the third guy was supposed to be a Navigator.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wonderbra! ....oops I mean* Wunderbar*!! :thumbsup:

Und very gut! ya! 

That fighter never seems to get the attention it deserved.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cajjunwolfman and fluke!


This Messerschmitt design IS cool looking, too bad Revell did not make a kit of it. I bet sales would have been good and this Me 262 version would be seen much more often


Agentsmith


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You welcome Dude!


----------

